# Grooming At Home



## IdahoLiving (Jun 20, 2013)

If you groom your Poodle(s) yourself, at home, what do you use as far as clippers and brushes? Do I need to invest in a grooming table for my Tpoo, or can I get by with a table top?

I am having a difficult time getting my dogs in to the groomer. They are always booked far in advance, and my son is often the one who picks them up and he forgets to make the next appointment or forgets to tell me when and I end up missing it. 

I would like to learn how to groom at home. I enjoy brushing them now.
Sheilah


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Here are the list of things I use:
1. Flying Pig 4.0 HP force dryer. This is the best force dryer in its class. It has variable speed, two heat settings, and multiple shaped nozzles. 
2. andis ultraedge AGC2 for the body with #30 ceramic blade and Wahl comb set. This is for the body
3. 5-1 generic cordless clipper for the FFT. I love this so much more than the Wahl Bravura https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B06XBWJTD7/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1

4. Giant generic buttercomb. I also have a dematting comb for the feet. This comes in handy bc I don't shave his feet. 
5. Chris Christensen Slicker brush. I have the big K, I recommend the coral one bc there are more pins and at the same cost. It is called the big G. I am a huge fan of these slicker brush because it lovely finishing brush.
6. I'm a big fan CC T pin brush. It is more like rake and less strain on your hands. 
7. I just recently added a set of 8" shears. Since I rarely use shears, I went with a less expensive set called Lily's pet on amazon. I absolutely love this. It works beautifully and I was pleasantly surprised how little it cost ($43) https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0754HZRY8/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
I didn't feel that scissoring was worth $300+ for a set of Kenchii or Revolution shears. I probably use this once every month maximum. I will admit that the swiveling thumb on expensive shears are fun and would prevent carpel tunnel for groomers. 

8. My favorite shampoo and conditioner is the CC spectrum. Your dog's hair stays really nice for days after a groom. I've also used white on white and thick and thicker but this is far better than the other two.

9. Grooming the face: I have this tiny Chris Christensen A5X Mark X Slicker Tiny Head. This tiny little brush is awesome for the face. 

10. One last advice, I am a big fan of the cheapo double row rake from JW. This is less useful for poodles but I've used it on Lucky a few times. It is good at getting deep into the coat.

11. I don't use a groomers table but just a regular folding table and I attach my own adjustable arm. I have a No-sit Haunch holder that has proven its value many times. 

12. Dremmel and a standard nail clipper. 


You could probably live without most of these items esp if you keep the dog clipped short. My absolute favorite items are: 1. flying pig force dryer, 2. CC slicker, 3. 5 in 1 clipper. You really only need the following: comb, pin brush, and a good clipper.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

You don’t need much. I do all my grooming at home on my two toy poodles. I started three hears ago, I had never done this before. I have no particular talent in hairdressing, I’m actually pretty bad at it. 

But I think I do a pretty decent job.

I bought a Wahl Arco 5-in1- clipper after reading good reviews here (buy the Bravura 5-in-1 if you can afford it) and that’s it. I use scissors that I had and use my kitchen table as a grooming table (I put a towel on it so they don’t slip).

That’s the minimal requirement and I’ve been working with that for years.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I have always groomed my own poodles, I have had six toys and one mini. I only bought more sophisticated grooming roughly 2 1/2 years ago, I currently use a Andis GC2 clipper a Aesculap Exacta trimmer, 7" blunt tip scissors, a 10" steel comb, CC slicker brush, CC Pin Brush, CC Kool Pup HV dryer and a Flying Pig grooming table with grooming loop. 

Having the right tools has made the job easier, I currently have three Tpoos and a Pom/chi mix it takes me roughly 1 hour to wash and dry everyone. I am self taught I've watched a lot of you tube videos


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Perhaps the best way to start is to buy Shirley Kalstone's book "Poodle Clipping and Grooming".

You might look for a used grooming table. If you use something else, you might try a bathtub mat on top to provide a non-slip surface. The advantage of a grooming table is that it has an arm with a loop to ensure that the dog does not jump off the table.

A grayhound comb, a slicker (I prefer ones that have tipped pins to prevent scratching the skin), and a clipper with extra blades. You also need a dog dryer. That should get you started.

The biggest problem most people have with grooming is that they do not comb down to the skin. It is essential that there are no mats anywhere on the dog before bathing. The other problem is not trimming/grinding nails every week.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Since I don’t groom at home, I can attest that those grooming expenses add up to the cost of quality gear in no time. If you aren’t ready to make the leap to grooming yourself, it’s a good idea to have a standing appointment.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I had a tpoo years ago long before YouTube and the internet. I learned to groom borrowing the Shirley Kalstone book from the library. 

I bathed my tpoo in the shower when I took a shower. I blew her dry and trimmed her fur on the counter in my master bathroom. I used a regular blow dryer and clippers purchased at Target type store. I put a towel under her but the suggestion of a bathmat is an excellent suggestion. I never needed a grooming noose with my tpoo. My tpoo never went to a professional grooming so I saved a ton of money since she was almost 20 years old when she passed away. 

I have a minipoo now with a very thick coat so I’ve upgraded my grooming supplies. I bought a grooming table on eBay and a high velocity dryer (same as Mollyuima). My dog has a very thick coat but tpoos tend to have softer less dense coats so I think you could just use a bravura type trimmer for the body and a smaller mini bravura for the feet. I prefer using a Drexel for her nails. I do like having a grooming table and a cabinet next to it to hold all my supplies. 

I have a slicker with protecting tips that I use most often. I have a Chris Christensen slicker I use when her hair is very long. I always use a greyhound/buttercomb after brushing with the slicker. 

Read through older posts where people ask about what grooming supplies to buy because you will have a better idea of the various types of products. 

It’s worth learning how to do it yourself.


----------



## IdahoLiving (Jun 20, 2013)

Oh my gosh! Thank you for the information! I think I would enjoy grooming the dogs myself. Stella is a Poodle/Dachshund mix, but she is all Poodle when it comes to her coat. 

I am making a list! The first purchase will be the book!
Sheilah


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

The book is a very wise decision. Don't forget youtube is free and a wonderful resource. I find grooming fun and addictive lol. If you think of it that way, you will absolutely enjoy it. Personally, I do wish Lucky was small like a mini or a toy because it would be a lot faster but I do find this breed more fun to groom than others. They just look stunning after a good groom. You are gonna love it!


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

The first thing I bought was the Kalstone book - I got it before I got my puppy. Try used on Amazon and you can get a really good price.

All the recommendations here are good. I groom at home and I am still no good at it - but every grooming session is a learning experience. I live in a very small house (but on 12 acres, lol) so I don't have a grooming table or a force dryer - no room. I love poodle curls so I just towel and let Asta air dry. I do dry his face, topknot and tail with my human hair dryer as I like them fluffy. Half the fun of poodles is the many ways you can groom them - from fancy show cuts (which I also love seeing) to rough and ready field dog like my Asta.

Most of all - groom often and have fun.


----------

